# raw eggs



## john696 (Jul 29, 2011)

I like to drink egg white or egg beaters with my morning meal.. I wonder is there anything wrong with eating raw egg white as opposed to cooking them somehow? are more protein in raw eggs than those cooked? thanks


----------



## wifi75 (Jul 30, 2011)

john696 said:


> I like to drink egg white or egg beaters with my morning meal.. I wonder is there anything wrong with eating raw egg white as opposed to cooking them somehow? are more protein in raw eggs than those cooked? thanks



raw egg whites contain a protein called avidin, which inhibits the uptake of biotin. So, if you're not looking for a biotin deficiency there I don't think that is a good idea . You can eat a whole egg, however , there is enough biotin in the york for the small avidin problem to not even matter


----------



## john696 (Aug 1, 2011)

wifi75 said:


> raw egg whites contain a protein called avidin, which inhibits the uptake of biotin. So, if you're not looking for a biotin deficiency there I don't think that is a good idea . You can eat a whole egg, however , there is enough biotin in the york for the small avidin problem to not even matter



 what are the symptoms of biotin deficiency? what kind of harm could that cause me?I'm still getting all the protein, right?


----------



## mc63s (Aug 2, 2011)

Eating raw eggs is pretty much useless imo..


----------

